# Syrian Kurdish city declares independence without violence



## kirkuki (Jul 20, 2012)

A northern Syrian city has broken free of Damascus without resorting to violence and the Kurdish National Council has taken over, a Syrian opposition group reported on Thursday.

After Syrian military forces retreated from Kobani, a predominantly Kurdish city located near the Turkish border, residents stormed the local security headquarters. The local Kurdish authorities raised the Kurdish national flag at municipal buildings.

The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights reported that the Kurdish Popular Defence Committees took over the city of Kobani (also known by the Arabic name Ein al-Arab) without resorting to violence.

Syrian Kurdish city declares independence without violence


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 22, 2012)

ekrem will love this 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED_9RUBlr-g]650 Western (Syrian) Kurdistan Peshemrgas returning home from KRG 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish the new Kurdistan  LUCK-----but I have a feeling even if syria is helpless against the idea now----TURKEY will not let it happen


----------



## ekrem (Jul 24, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> ekrem will love this
> 
> 650 Western (Syrian) Kurdistan Peshemrgas returning home from KRG 2012 - YouTube



That youtube-video is not the whole video.
Here's the full video:
B&#304;NLERCE KÜRT ASKER&#304; SUR&#304;YE'YE BÖYLE GEÇT&#304;

You can see Cobra APC's among the group and Cobra-Helicopters flying over them. They're crossing the border from N-Iraq into Syria under guidance of Turkish Army.
Non-state cannon-fodder who will fight for our interests in Syria. Good boys.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 24, 2012)

new autonomous Kurdistan region coming , making great Kurdistan 2 parts free 2 parts occupied


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 24, 2012)

Are the Syrian Kurds recieving help from Kurdistan in Iraq? this is interesting because I read the Kurds are not taking part in the rebellion againsty Assad, won't this piss him off?


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 24, 2012)

yes we are read this 



> *south Kurdistani Kurds train their Syrian brethren *
> 
> Iraqi Kurds train their Syrian brethren



we dont fight we ask assad to withdraw from kurdish region peacefully and they are doing so , kurdish blood has been split enuff by countries occupying their lands.

we are not part of the problem but the solution .

sooner or later turkey has to accept its own kurdish autonomous region


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 24, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> yes we are read this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so, the Kurds are the only people in that region besides Israel with any kind of sense.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 24, 2012)

kurds are 40 million , their number on their own land can no longer be overlooked by the west and US. BTW i would like to thank US for sending in Exxon and Chevron to work in Kurdistan autonomous region of iraq , we love you USA .

there are counties with population of 100,000 . we dont want anyones land or country we just want our lands to be ruled and governed by ourselves why is this too much for turks Arabs and Persians to bear ??? why is it ok for them to do it but prohibited for us !!!?? if turkey does not give kurds their basic human rights and autonomy they will be the only dictatorial regime left in the ME.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> > yes we are read this
> ...



Yeah, the Kurds really have gotten a raw deal for many many years. The International Community has ignored their plight. They turned their backs on them. What Turkey and Iraq have done to them, amounts to Genocide. It's good to see them standing up and making some gains. But shame on the International Community for not coming to their aid.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 24, 2012)

we have a say between ourselves "kurds have no friends but the mountains" as kurdistan is a terrain mountainous region and kurds have used them for decades for their struggle against the invaders.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 24, 2012)

Assad has left some of North-Eastern parts of Syria to the PKK and its local off-shoot. There are some monkeys flying PKK-flags in some towns in North-Eastern Syria. 

Syrian National Council head is himself a Kurd and was elected to this position recently in the SNC's Istanbul meeting:


> &#8220;The Syrian regime has handed over the region to the *PKK or the PYD*. *The Kurdish people are not on the side of these two groups*, but on the side of the revolution,&#8221; he said in a statement after his talks with Davuto&#287;lu. After being told that the PKK had raised its flag in the cities it controls, Seyda said that no flag other than that of the SNC was permitted to be raised. He said the Kurds were a natural part of the Syrian people and that the Kurdish problem could only be solved within the territorial integrity of their country.


POLITICS - Ankara: Assad leaves Turkish border to Kurds

Barzani of North-East Iraq has sent some some militia into the area, militias which cross the border into Syria with Turkish helicopters flying over them.
With the USA gone from Iraq, Barzani is now our favorite servant.

User "Kirkuki" is oversimplifying things very much. Must be hard for him to swallow reality.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Are the Syrian Kurds recieving help from Kurdistan in Iraq? this is interesting because I read the Kurds are not taking part in the rebellion againsty Assad, won't this piss him off?



North-Eastern Iraqi-Kurds can not make any shit without Turkey's consent.
Let alone sent militias into Syria.




> The conflict in Syria is also providing common ground between Iraqi Kurds and Turkey. Syrian Kurdish groups have been meeting in the Iraqi Kurdish region, and Ankara is lobbying the Iraqi Kurds to use their influence to persuade them to unite with the Syrian opposition against Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> But international relations expert Ozel remains skeptical whether the Iraqi Kurds can deliver.
> 
> "With the Syrian Kurds, the ones who are more influential are not Barzani people, but the PKK," said Ozel. The thing is Turkey wants to subcontract too many things to Barzani, and I don't think it's going to wash."


Regional Crises Boost Turkey's Ties With Iraq's Kurds

If Barzani can not make some elements within Syrian Kurds toe the line, we're gonna bomb the shit ouf of those Syrian towns. Everywhere there is PKK, there is Turkish Army.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 24, 2012)

Before USA re-entered Iraq, Barzani's militia joined Turkish military operation in N-Iraq against PKK.

Operation Northern Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Operation Hammer (1997) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Operation Dawn (1997) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

With USA out of Iraq, things go back to normal.
When USA was occupying Iraq, USA made Barzani his servant. 
And Barzani thought he could get something out of that relationship (like independence and support like USA gives to Israel). 
He was dropped like hot potato when USA moved out.

Now he's back to daddy. Hard to swallow for "kirkuki" probably.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 24, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> new autonomous Kurdistan region coming , making great Kurdistan 2 parts free 3 parts occupied




Selahaddin-Ayubi Brigade of Free Syrian Army:

"As Free Syrian Army we warn the PKK. Stop support of Assad, or we will destroy you."
'Sizi yok ederiz' | GAZETE VATAN

We're training thousands of Syrians on our territory and will make them rulers in Damascus. The day Assad is gone you PKK monkeys have nothing to laugh.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 24, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> we have a say between ourselves "kurds have no friends but the mountains" as kurdistan is a terrain mountainous region and kurds have used them for decades for their struggle against the invaders.



Syria is desert. No mountains.
No where to hide. And FSA will find you.



> The Free Syrian Army (FSA) is accusing members of the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) of hindering their movements against the regime of Bashar Assad.
> (...)
> Mustafa al-Sheikh, *FSA chief of staff*, told the Turkish newspaper Cihan that the PKK has deployed its forces in northern Syria in coordination with the Syrian regime.
> 
> The Syrian regime is trying to use the Kurds, al-Sheikh told Cihan. *The PKK has been mobilized in Syria on orders of the regime. The Syrian regime is supporting the PKK now against the interests of Turkey.* Its necessary for the Kurds to join the FSA and work together as other nations are doing to topple this regime. This is the only way we can create a free Syria for all."


Rudaw in English....The Happening: Latest News and Multimedia about Kurdistan, Iraq and the World - Kurds Stop Free Syrian Army from Entering Kurdish Areas


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > kirkuki said:
> ...



I agree 100%, those folks over there deserve better. Their the only people in the region not burning American flags and yelling ALLAHU AKBAR in the streets.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

we never have and we never will


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

ekrem stop trolling and enjoy the news  . this thread is turkey free so stay out of it with your rubbish posts, you have been reported.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

ekrem said:


> North-Eastern Iraqi-Kurds can not make any shit without Turkey's consent.
> Let alone sent militias into Syria.



south Kurdistan peshmerga has moved in and there is nothing you or your alikes can do about it, it is kurdistan lands and time will come for northern Kurdistan currently under turkish occupation.... ottoman empire is over, wake up.




> If Barzani can not make some elements within Syrian Kurds toe the line, we're gonna bomb the shit ouf of those Syrian towns. Everywhere there is PKK, there is Turkish Army.



yeah yeah , your day dreaming, if not then go ahead and bomb Western kurdistan please !! what are you waiting for !!?? is barking all you good at !!??


----------



## paulitician (Jul 25, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Well said. The International Community really has behaved shamefully when it comes to the Kurds. Too busy kissing Turkey,Iraq, and Syria's asses all these years. They've completely ignored the Kurdish Genocide being carried out by those Nations. They've backed the wrong horses. They should be standing up for the Kurdish People.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a wise strategic move for Syria. Their relationship with Turkey is very strained, to say the least. They just gave Turkey a very big headache to deal with. Turkey's hopes of invading Syria have probably come to an end with this Syrian maneuver. Turkey now has other things to deal with.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> ekrem stop trolling and enjoy the news  . this thread is turkey free so stay out of it with your rubbish posts, you have been reported.



ekrem is a little turk who gets a fever when he fucks goats, he is harmless.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I agree, I don't get why everyone and their dog are squeeling about the Palestinians having their own country but are quiet as church mice when it comes to the Kurds.The Kurds have the resources and the people to have a successful country of their own, I fully support them in getting their own country. And yes the international community has totally fucked the Kurds and to be honest if we hadn't implemented that no fly zone in 1992 theres no telling how many of them would even be around today.


----------



## mememe (Jul 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> This is a wise strategic move for Syria. Their relationship with Turkey is very strained, to say the least. They just gave Turkey a very big headache to deal with. Turkey's hopes of invading Syria have probably come to an end with this Syrian maneuver. Turkey now has other things to deal with.



Very true!


----------



## paulitician (Jul 25, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Well, that has a lot to do with that whole "Evil Joooz" thing. So that gets a lot more attention. Meanwhile, the International Community has completely turned their backs on the Kurds. How many Kurds have been brutally massacred by the Syrians, Iranians, Turks, and Iraqis? It's been a horrific Genocide. I hope the Kurds do well. That would be real justice.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem stop trolling and enjoy the news  . this thread is turkey free so stay out of it with your rubbish posts, you have been reported.
> ...



he gets away with trolling and noone does anything is bugs me.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



here are some of the genocides done towards us

KurdishMedia.com: News about Kurds and Kurdistan
Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - The Anfal Campaign (Iraqi Kurdistan), 1988


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



They have definently been ignored for far too long, but despite all the genocides and attacks by the Turks, Arabs and Persians the Kurds are still going strong and to be honest they are thriving. They are such a resourceful strong people, I hope they get their own country, they deserve it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > kirkuki said:
> ...



ekrem is a harmless little bitch, don't let her get to you.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> This is a wise strategic move for Syria. Their relationship with Turkey is very strained, to say the least. They just gave Turkey a very big headache to deal with. Turkey's hopes of invading Syria have probably come to an end with this Syrian maneuver. Turkey now has other things to deal with.



In 1998 Turkey was on the verge of invading Syria.
With Mubarak's mediation Syria surrendered to all Turkish demands in the "Adana Agreement" and an invasion was avoided.


> On October 20, 1998, the governments of Turkey and Syria signed the *Adana agreement*, a remarkable document. In it, Damascus not only agreed to recog-nize the Worker's Party of Kurdistan (Partiya Karkerana Kurdistan, or PKK) as a terrorist organization but pledged to cease all aid to the PKK and to deport its leader Abdullah Öcalan from Syria. (For an unofficial translation of the agreement's full text, see the box on page 24.) Even more striking was the fact that the government of Hafiz al-Asad carried out this completely one-sided agreement and implemented the clause about Öcalan's expulsion before the agreement had been signed. (Öcalan then sought refuge from many countries, including Italy and Kenya, and in February 1999, ended up being captured by Turkish forces.) In other words, the Adana agreement represents a total Syrian surrender to Turkish demands.
> (...)
> It came at the end of a severe crisis that had begun in mid-September 1998, when Ankara began a series of political and military maneuvers, including an ultimatum from Turkey's president Süleyman Demirel that if Damascus did not cease supporting the PKK, the military option would be used.


A Solution to Syrian Terrorism :: Middle East Quarterly

We make no jokes about the PKK-Issue, no matter over which border they are. If Assad doesn't comply to security-agreements his father signed, we'll kill him and the Army will enter Syria based on "Adana Agreement".


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Liberated Kurdish cities in Syrian Kurdistan move into next phase*



> The Syrian Kurdish National Council, an umbrella group of around a dozen parties, and the Western Kurdistan People's Council together announced the formation of the Supreme Kurdish Council, after a meeting that also included Iraq's Kurdistan president Massoud Barzani.
> "We are constantly in touch with Kurdistan president Massoud Barzani regarding the situation in Syria and keep each other updated says Abdulbasit Sayda, the leader of the country&#8217;s largest opposition group, the Syrian National Council (SNC)". _read the rest here_
> Liberated Kurdish cities in Syrian Kurdistan move into next phase


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

ekrem said:


> In 1998 Turkey was on the verge of invading Syria.
> With Mubarak's mediation Syria surrendered to all Turkish demands in the "Adana Agreement" and an invasion was avoided.



yeah yeah, we know turkey is the US of ME, .

 that was *1998*, however in case you have been sleeping, its now 2012 and the era of dictators and Ottoman has ended , so turkey can not even threaten a mice no more, thanks to the Arab spring of course, they have helped the kurds unintentionally and indirectly.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

PNA - The head of the Syrian National Council, a kurdish descendant Abdulbasid Seyda said that Kurdish people in Syria were on the side of the revolutions.

Peyamner News Agency:- Kurdish People In Syria On The Side Of Revolution, SNC Head says


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> that was *1998*, however in case you have been sleeping, its now 2012 and the era of dictators and Ottoman has ended , so turkey can not even threaten a mice no more, thanks to the Arab spring of course, they have helped the kurds unintentionally and indirectly.



Since then our economy more than trippled, and we've practized horizontal and vertical expansion of the Army's capabilities.
We're undoubtfully winners of the new millenium. 

The rest what you say is too dumb for me. You have no sense of reality whatsoever. To keep it short for you: No "Syrian Kurdistan" for you.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

sorry but it is already declared


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

next is northern kurdistan as 2 parts are now free, 2 more to go. and when US-Israel attack iran, Eastern kurdistan will be freed  by the kurdish iranian forces currently taken refuge in south kurdistan.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

here is something to make ekrem sleepless , suck poo you racist turk



> &#8220;Northern Syria.&#8221; Get used to it &#8212; the term is going to be thrown around a lot. Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, whose days are said to be numbered, has abandoned the Turkish border region. The Kurds are now in charge of the Kurdish villages in that area.
> 
> Kurds Take Control As Regime Retreats From Northern Syria - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2012)

Unfortunately, the situation in Syria has created a vacuum in some north-eastern parts of Syria and PKK tries to hijack the situation, especially in Qamisli.
It's a city of about 180.000 people.
FSA will retake the city again, they spend the blood in the fight against Assad and they won't let free-riders carve-away anything from Syria.
The civilian population there must decide on which side they stand, if they choose wrong, they'll go down together with Assad.

@Kirkuki
Before you dream about "North Kurdistan" which in your language probably stands for Turkey, make Turkey go out of North-Iraq. Our Army and Airforce enter at will and we've military bases there. We own you economically, and Turkish Oil-companies are leading the oil-development projects there, and US companies are following after the decision to build a pipeline into Turkey (constructed by a Turkish company, too). 
You don't sit on the negotiation-table. USA didn't invade Iraq for North-Iraqis to make any demands. You exist for your ressources to be exploited. Good morning.


----------



## mememe (Jul 25, 2012)

Free Kurdistan is on a map of the "New ME" devised by US and Israel in *2006*. Who said, geopolitics are not real?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2012)

mememe said:


> Free Kurdistan is on a map of the "New ME" devised by US and Israel in *2006*. Who said, geopolitics are not real?



That map makes sense to me.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2012)

You believe, that this is the map which shows the agenda of USA?
I don't believe it. Before everything else(lots of reasons) the USA has not the money to make such a map happen. 

The drawer of that map should stick with playing PC game where you can go bankrupt and re-start the game again. Dead bodies are also only "virtual".



mememe said:


> Free Kurdistan is on a map of the "New ME" devised by US and Israel in *2006*. Who said, geopolitics are not real?


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> here is something to make ekrem sleepless , suck poo you racist turk



Syrian opposition and Turkey will send 45.000 people to those "independence area". Erdogan has just announced, further he said: 
"Any entity in North of Syria is a terror entity for us".
Erdoan: Müdahale etme hakkimiz var - Hürriyet Gndem

No joking with PKK issue, we surely won't let the PKK take over areas on our border.

Edit: It's newspaper quoting state-news-agency, and they edited that part away now.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2012)

Reuters


> Syrian Kurdish opposition figures say Syrian President Bashar al-Assad's forces have quit areas of Hassaka and Aleppo provinces, which border Turkey, leaving them *under the control of the PKK*-linked Democratic Union Party (PYD).
> 
> The head of the Syrian National Council - which aspires to political leadership of the revolt against Assad and much of whose leadership is in Turkey - said Assad's troops had lost control of some parts of those regions, but that the Syrian opposition did not endorse any Kurdish separatist project.




Adana Agreements gives us right to intervene and intervene we should.
Normally PKK is in Kandil mountains, very hard to access. Now they're in the open desert-pain.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2012)

out of this mess-----a shining light     FREE KURDISTAN


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

that is a good map, are you sure it is a US-israeli agenda ? source !?

ekrem, stop been delusional , southern Kurdistanis are well on their way for independence , turks do not call the shot for kurds , kurds call it themself, wakey wakey... and you have turkish companies "serving kurds: in south kurdistan getting paid and piss off back to where they come from...

the biggest oil companies in south Kurdistan is Exxon and Chevron, the only tiny turkish oil company in south Kurdistan is genel energy , has anyone heard of it ? hehehe , did not think so. 

your only in south Kurdistan to construct our state get paid and piss off .

northern Kurdistan occupied by turkey is inevitable after western Kurdistan now getting its autonomy with KRG, and soon eastern Kurdistan getting freed by the US attack on iran, so it will be 3 kurdistans vs turkey, and we will have access to sell our oil via different routes if turkey does plan to pull stunts on south Kurdistan ..

without south Kurdistan's oil and gas turkey will suffocate, after iran's oil ban by US thanks to US again... everything is going well and as planned for southern Kurdistan WOOHOO .

this is the attitude of almost all turks if you ask me, this is what USA is helping in the ME , out of all the nations you help these fascist and genocidal people !? US needs a fair and brave leader.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> out of this mess-----a shining light     FREE KURDISTAN



They edited the part away which quoted Erdogan saying "the Syrian-Opposition and Turkey will send 45.000 people into these areas".
The re-wrote it as him saying "the Syrian opposition is in control of the situation and the Syrian opposition does not welcome this and Turkey is assisting the opposition, and that's what is going to continue to happen".
Erdoan: Mdahale etme hakkmz var - Hrriyet Gndem


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> out of this mess-----a shining light     FREE KURDISTAN


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

FREE Kurdistan on the horizon , we shall see another KRG in syria and a true ally for South kurdistan in the whole world


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

kurds running Western Kurdistan affairs as we speak


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> the biggest oil companies in south Kurdistan is Exxon and Chevron, the only tiny turkish oil company in south Kurdistan is genel energy , has anyone heard of it ? hehehe , did not think so.






> Genel Energy (...) is the *largest producer of oil* and is the *largest holder of reserves* in the Kurdistan Region with interests in the Taq Taq and Tawke fields. The Group also has an exciting exploration portfolio across its six PSCs which it aims to drill over the next 12-18 months.


Genel Energy plc


The pipeline into Turkey and N.Iraq's internal oil-infrastructure will also be constructed by Turkish company.
Off course, we'll make capacities big enough so Americans (Chevron) exploiting Kurds can also pump the Oil through the infrastructure.
Turkey's Energy Plans with Iraq's Kurdish Region | Stratfor


> The KRG announced May 18 that it is prepared to move forward on the most ambitious part of the infrastructure initiative: building an internal oil transport network with Turkish assistance. Logistical issues such as funding, the precise route and pipeline security have yet to be announced, but Ankara is rumored to have awarded the contract to Calik Enerji, a private company with ties to Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Kobani , one of the liberated kurdish cities *


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*First Health Centre in West Kurdistan: Navenda Tenduristiya Gel A Amûdê*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Teaching Kurdish language at public schools in Derik officially declared. An important anti-Arabization step. #Syria #TwitterKurds"*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Kirke - another kurdish city liberated *




first 2 flags are Kurdistan flags the others are PYD party flags


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Gel Agha*




Western Kurdistan will never accept another occupation and will never throw this freedom away.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*a kid returning home from a demo in Amuda a kurdish city in western kurdistan*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*kurdish police car patrolling - Amude*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Scene in a Kurdish language school in Derik. It was set up four months ago. Kurdish children and youths can now learn how to write and read Kurdish. Two years ago such an act would have brought the Kurdish teachers for up to 10 years into prison.*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*'Girke Lege' liberated*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Amuda *





*Amûdê today: Raising the Kurdish at the top of the highest tower in the city.*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Kobani*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*thousands of kurds returning home from arab dominant cities to their kurdish city of Qamishlo*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Amuda - education department*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Efrin *


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Tirpe Spi*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*So far these kurdish cities have been liberated and are now run by kurds they are: Kobani , Efrin, Amuda, Tirpe spi, Derik, Sare Kani, Derbasiya, Shek Hadid, Cindres, the only city remaining is the capital of western Kurdistan, Qamishlo.

Qamishlo court*





*Derik*





*Amuda*










*Kurdish forces in Amuda*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Tirpe spi*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Amuda*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Kobani*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

ekrem

President Talabani is apparently keeping good ties with the Alawites and Assad. Why? my personal belief is that the Kurdish leadership is aware of the fact that the Alawites may restore the Alawite State of the French mandate in the mountainous and coastal areas around Latakia. If that is the case, Kurds may have another neighbor to trade with and hence ease the Turkish chain on us, and the fact that the ruling AKP has lost all sympathy in the Syrian Alawite regions just helps the case. The southern Kurds are masters of the divide and conquer tactic and have used it effectively in Iraq since 2003 (Something the US officials admitted in a document on wikileaks).


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*The High Kurdish Leadership Committee members*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Aysa Afendi is the second Kurdish president of the newly elected Kurdish parliament in Kobani. She was imprisoned in 2008 by the Assad regime for one year due to her political work, especially on women rights. *


----------



## mememe (Jul 25, 2012)

ekrem said:


> You believe, that this is the map which shows the agenda of USA?
> I don't believe it. Before everything else(lots of reasons) the USA has not the money to make such a map happen.
> 
> ]



You can believe in whatever you want, but this map was agreed between the US and Israel as far back as 2006; and IT IS HAPPENING.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

*DTK: International community should recognize West Kurdistan  *

DTK: International community should recognize West Kurdistan | ANF ENGLISH


----------



## mememe (Jul 25, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> that is a good map, .



This is a terrible map.

I understand how you can be taken by the idea of a creation of a country Kurds can call their own, but it is not going to solve the problem of Kurds, it will add to them and will create an awful lot of additional points of tension throughout the ME, Central Asia and Caucasus making justifiable continues presence of the US military in the regions.

Free Kurdistan created by the will of US/Israel will become the next Punjabi...


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 25, 2012)

well the map is not completely right itself, its missing few kurdish areas, so far 2 parts are liberated, South and western kurdistan , only 2 more to go which are occupied by Iran and turkey... no one care about Iran so no problem there, the biggest challenge is in north kurdistan because of west support for turkey, once that changes then north kurdistan will be free as well . 

this is how a great kurdistan will look like


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2012)

mememe said:


> You can believe in whatever you want, but this map was agreed between the US and Israel as far back as 2006; and IT IS HAPPENING.



The only thing that is happening in the moment is, that at this stage there is a vaccum in some parts within Syria.

At the end of the day, the Syrian Sunnites (if you substract the Kurds) still constitute around 80% of Syrian population.
And Turkey is assisting them from the begining. It's a bet on the strongest horse in the race for the future of Syria.

At the end of day, there will be a new Syria fully allied with Turkey.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm very happy for them. What the Syrians, Turks, Iranians, and Iraqis have done to them for centuries, is unforgivable. Looks like their time has come. I wish them well.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

*Hawkar the member of the Kurdish Youth Federation in West Kurdistan on Al Arabiya: "Turks try to create problems between the relation of the kurds and the syrians" *


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

*great photo  2 parts of kurdistan liberated two more to go *


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

http://kurdishrights.org/2012/07/25/overview-the-kurdish-revolution-in-syria-city-by-city/


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

*Qamishli - capital of western (Syrian) Kurdistan *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1kBtJ1LSzU]FNN al Hasakeh Qamishlo A demonstration in support of Damascus Part 2 18 7 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

*how ridiculous turkish courts are??? like really*

the whole region is becoming democratic and revolutions everywhere while the turks like camels piss are heading backwards, they ban kurdish names which has the letter "w" in them because turkish language does not have the letter "w" . like really ?? WTF is this crap ! i am glad turks are acting this way bcoz the kurdish spring will reach northern Kurdistan once we change our oil routes from turkey to western kurdistan and via an allawite state , Lattikia .



> *Court Unjustly Bans Cegerxwîn Name*
> A regional court has banned the name of the Cegerxwîn Youth and Cultural Centre, named after a Kurdish poet when it was built in the Kayap&#305;nar district of Diyarbak&#305;r province four years ago, for being Kurdish. The court additionally ruled that 19 parks have their names changed from Kurdish names, citing that
> English :: Court Unjustly Bans Cegerxwîn Name - Bianet


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

*map of western(Syrian) kurdistan region right next to its ally South Kurdistan (KRG)*


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

KURDS FREED themselves from racist Ba'athist regime of Assad only to now be threatened by racist regime of Turkey... i hope EU and US does not allow turkey to flick its finger is it use to in the 90s... 

the whole region has seen democracy while turks cant not see freedom for kurds even outside their occupied kurdish region in south east, how pathetic turks are ! like seriously !!!


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

good article by Guardian 


> *Kurds must feel included in the Syrian opposition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

* The Kurdish Flag Flies over Parts of Syria as Aleppo Ignites*






Wednesday, July 25th, 2012

Many Kurdish towns in the Northeast of Syria are now flying the Kurdish flag as Syrian troops have withdrawn from the region to fight back the offensives in Syrias two largest cities. BBC reports that fighter jets strafed parts of Aleppo.

 This seems to be their first use and a clear escalation. Turkey has closed its border with Syria, halting the passage of all commercial vehicles between Turkey and Syria. Only refugees can cross into Syria. The borders are too dangerous.

Syria Comment » Archives » The Kurdish Flag Flies over Parts of Syria as Aleppo Ignites


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

*Kurdish Liberation Movement in Syria Continues Despite Criticism*






26/07/2012 06:02:00 By ADIB ABDULMAJID

AMSTERDAM, Netherlands &#8211; The Kurdish Supreme Committee &#8211; a coalition of the Kurdish National Council (KNC) and the People&#8217;s Council of Western Kurdistan &#8211; held its first meeting since Kurdish areas in Syria were liberated from the regime.

Held in Qamishli on Tuesday, the meeting discussed the recent developments in the Kurdish areas and their future in a post-Assad era.

Sinem Khalil, a member of the Kurdish Supreme Committee, said that the meeting represented the practical implementation of the agreement signed earlier this month between the KNC and the Democratic Union Party (PYD) in Erbil.

&#8220;The Kurdish people in Syria are thirsty for unity that will help achieve their aspirations, and that is our main focus now,&#8221; Khalil said. &#8220;The current stage of this revolution is very sensitive, and what we have achieved so far in the Kurdish areas in Syria proves the level of responsibility reached between the different Kurdish factions.&#8221;

He added, &#8220;I believe that our Kurdish dream is coming true.&#8221;

Rudaw in English....The Happening: Latest News and Multimedia about Kurdistan, Iraq and the World - Kurdish Liberation Movement in Syria Continues Despite Criticism


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

[youtube]pGLgRRDJ7BA[/youtube]


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

Erdogan describes Kurds as terrorists. Palestinians as heroes. Twitter / Yekbuns: Erdogan describes Kurds as ...


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 26, 2012)

By the way Kirkuki, let me ask you a question. Is your ultimate goal the creation of a Kurdish state including the Kurdish areas of Iraq, Turkey, Syria and Iran? And if so, do you think Kurds from all these areas still have enough in common to form a coherent state?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 26, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> Erdogan describes Kurds as terrorists. Palestinians as heroes. Twitter / Yekbuns: Erdogan describes Kurds as ...



Erdogan can say all he wants.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

turks are shitting themselves , poor turks all alone and they are begging south kurdistan for help, yeah you will get none, nada,nil, 0 



> *Turkish FM to discuss Syrian crisis with Iraqi Kurdistan's officials*
> 
> ANKARA, &#8212; Turkish foreign minister, Ahmet Davuto&#287;lu, will arrive in the Kurdistan Region next week, said Turkish 24 Channel.
> 
> ...


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

Head of the Syrian National Council (SNC): &#8220;_We are constantly in touch with Barzani regarding the situation in Syria_" Syria Comment » Archives » The Kurdish Flag Flies over Parts of Syria as Aleppo Ignites


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> By the way Kirkuki, let me ask you a question. Is your ultimate goal the creation of a Kurdish state including the Kurdish areas of Iraq, Turkey, Syria and Iran? And if so, do you think Kurds from all these areas still have enough in common to form a coherent state?



yes to this day kurds in all 4 parts hold majority, unlike the Palestinians who sold their lands to Israel and then they called it "occupation" , we have never sold an inch to any of our occupiers, on the contrary , they destroyed 1000s of our villages and done genocide because we refuse to give up our lands.

for eg in kirkuk saddam kicked 1000s of kurds out of the province and brought in Arabs from south of iraq and gave them kurdish land and properties as well as financial support.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ that is the most realistic kurdish region map i have ever seen .


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 26, 2012)

*The Syrian Kurds: A People Discovered..*

www.chathamhouse.org/sites/default/files/public/Research/Middle East/bpsyriankurds.pdf


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> I'm very happy for them. What the Syrians, Turks, Iranians, and Iraqis have done to them for centuries, is unforgivable. Looks like their time has come. I wish them well.



A map from Startfor, referencing NYT and US State Department.
If you substract Kurds (who are mostly themselves Sunnites) from Sunnite population in Syria, the Sunnites still make up around 80% of population.
Sunnites and FSA currently don't have the tools at hand the state-structure would offer to assert authority over the country. They're still fighting the old structure.

Territorial disentegration of Syria won't be allowed, just like it wasn't allowed in Iraq. The Syrian Sunnites have the support of several important countries in the region like S.Arabia and Turkey. The Syrian-National-Council is the Syrian branch of Muslim-Brotherhood so the Sunnites also have future support from Egypt (once that country has been stabilized).

At this point some people waving flags around in some parts of Syria has nothing to say. And it certainly doesn't make you a country.
Sunnites will assert full authority over Syria and will manage Syrian affairs from Damascus, that also includes the affairs of regions where there's currently a vacuum, itself caused by disentegration of the old state-structure.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> By the way Kirkuki, let me ask you a question. Is your ultimate goal the creation of a Kurdish state including the Kurdish areas of Iraq, Turkey, Syria and Iran? And if so, do you think Kurds from all these areas still have enough in common to form a coherent state?



You ask a question as if user "kirkuki" is the proconsul of this region.
The region has its own realities and doesn't necessarily give a fuck what some people want.

Aleppo's population is bigger than Syrian-Kurd population within Syria.
2 million Kurds in Syria and 4 million in Iraq.
Before Iran and Turkey don't fall there's not going to come a "Kurdistan".
And each of both countries have the capabilities to turn the region upside down before they vanish into history.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Erdogan can say all he wants.



In relation to these countries he has the might to say everything he wants.
It's not Turkey's problem, that you object.

Google Public Data Explorer


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2012)

mememe said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> > that is a good map, .
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

*Kurdish-Syrian rebels promise to fight PKK in return for Turkish military support against Assad regime.*
Al Jazeera Blogs

*Turkey says it will not tolerate a Kurdish-run region in northern Syria*
The Washington Post

There's nothing more to say on this issue.
If the PKK tries to hi-jack the situation it will get the FSA's cock in its ass.


----------



## mememe (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> I'm very happy for them. What the Syrians, Turks, Iranians, and Iraqis have done to them for centuries, is unforgivable. Looks like their time has come. I wish them well.



More the pity they will not get what they are hoping for. Instead they will get a semblance of Punjabi: a territory ravaged by an unceasing conflict where people can't bring up their children and build their future...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2012)

mememe said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very happy for them. What the Syrians, Turks, Iranians, and Iraqis have done to them for centuries, is unforgivable. Looks like their time has come. I wish them well.
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

Turkey is very familiar with Genocide. Just ask the Armenians and Kurds. The International Community should have dealt with this slaughter many years ago. They sold the Kurdish People out for perceived beneficial strategic relationships with Syria, Turkey, Iraq, and Iran. They stood by and watched the Kurdish People be slaughtered for many years. They've done nothing to end it. Shame on them. God Bless the Kurdish People.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

mememe said:


> More the pity they will not get what they are hoping for. Instead they will get a semblance of Punjabi: a territory ravaged by an unceasing conflict where people can't bring up their children and build their future...




Syria is/was 1-party rule.
In new system the groups who were not represented before will "organize" and appear on political scene. Kurds will also organize and join new system, but I don't expect Syria to go the way of federalism like in Iraq. 
When there's election in free Syria one Sunnite party (MB) is going to get absolute majority, their pool of possible voters is around 80% of Syria's population. And unlike Iraq there's no Paul-Bremer around this time pushing through US's preferences in a transition government.

And we'll surely not let the PKK gain a foothold in Syria.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

ekrem said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > More the pity they will not get what they are hoping for. Instead they will get a semblance of Punjabi: a territory ravaged by an unceasing conflict where people can't bring up their children and build their future...
> ...



A new day is coming. Your un-checked slaughter of the Kurdish People is about to come to an end. With this move by Syria, your country has been weakened. It's getting harder & harder for you guys continuing to carry out your Kurdish Genocide. I see tough days ahead for your country. You can't keep people down forever. The Kurds are rising. And you Turks are just gonna have to accept that.


----------



## mememe (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Turkey is very familiar with Genocide. Just ask the Armenians and Kurds. The International Community should have dealt with this slaughter many years ago. They sold the Kurdish People out for perceived beneficial strategic relationships with Syria, Turkey, Iraq, and Iran. They stood by and watched the Kurdish People be slaughtered for many years. They've done nothing to end it. Shame on them. God Bless the Kurdish People.



"International community" (US/its vassals) never bothered with the fate of the people, and never will. They "sold" Kurds when it was to their advantage; they are "supporting" Kurds now because it is advancing their cause: destabilises Syria, Iran and Turkey; and they will screw Kurds once again when Kurds will do their job of helping US to mess up the ME and Caucasus. And when that will happen, Kurds will find themselves in a middle of a mighty mess with at least seven countries going after their Free Kurdistan and stirring there internal trouble...


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

mememe said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey is very familiar with Genocide. Just ask the Armenians and Kurds. The International Community should have dealt with this slaughter many years ago. They sold the Kurdish People out for perceived beneficial strategic relationships with Syria, Turkey, Iraq, and Iran. They stood by and watched the Kurdish People be slaughtered for many years. They've done nothing to end it. Shame on them. God Bless the Kurdish People.
> ...



We'll see i guess. At least they're getting a real opportunity to fight back. And that's something they haven't had in centuries. This is their time. They have to take advantage of it.

"I would rather die standing, than live on my knees." - Emiliano Zapata


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> And you Turks are just gonna have to accept that.



We're financing and playing patron-role to elements West to Syria in Iraq.
From Iraqqiya to Al-Hadba movement.
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/02/opinion/how-iraq-can-define-its-destiny.html?_r=3
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/06/world/middleeast/06wikileaks-iraq.html?pagewanted=all
http://www.usip.org/files/resources/Turkish_Iranian_Competition.pdf

Soon Syria will be ruled by the FSA, and Turkey will have allied elements ruling regions what was a hundred years ago the Mosul Vilayet.
Election results of Sunnite political-bloc we directly back:









paulitician said:


> With this move by Syria, your country has been weakened.



Syria got the FSA and a coming regime-change.
But Turkey is the country that is weakened.
Sure. 

We don't have to accept anything what you propose or think we should accept. You have no fucking clue.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2012)

mememe said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey is very familiar with Genocide. Just ask the Armenians and Kurds. The International Community should have dealt with this slaughter many years ago. They sold the Kurdish People out for perceived beneficial strategic relationships with Syria, Turkey, Iraq, and Iran. They stood by and watched the Kurdish People be slaughtered for many years. They've done nothing to end it. Shame on them. God Bless the Kurdish People.
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

ekrem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > And you Turks are just gonna have to accept that.
> ...



The Kurds are rising. You Turks are just gonna have to deal with it. You've kept them down long enough. Time for change.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Yup, the Turks genocidal ways are a failure, they can't stop the Kurds from rising.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Time for change.



Indeed, but the change is not coming in the form you think it comes.
Iraq is being splitted into Iranian and Turkish influence zones.
Syria is falling under our influence also with the FSA and the Syrian-National-Council.

Wikileaks: Cable Viewer


> Turkey is second only to the United States in the influence it has in the KRG and, perhaps, third behind the U.S. and Iran in its overall influence in the rest of the country. (...) Turkey's role and influence in Iraq is growing and will continue to expand as our troop levels decrease.




There will not happen anything against our interests in either Syria or Iraq (North of Baghdad). These regions have no capability to force anything upon us. Both Iraq and Syria combined have *multiple* times smaller economic output than Turkey (which is an indicator of strength).

It's us forcing our interests upon them. See FSA.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

ekrem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Time for change.
> ...



Delusions of grandeur for sure. Your leash is as long as the U.S. will allow it to be. Don't delude yourself on that reality. Just let the Kurdish People be free. Haven't you murdered enough of them? How many more do you want to kill? When is enough, enough?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



There really isn't too much more the Turks can really do, they had their chances to wipe out the Kurds and came up short, its a new era with the Kurds sitting at the table and they will just have to suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



Yes, that is the new reality. Well said.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

Wikileaks: Cable Viewer


> Having demonized KRG President Massoud Barzani for his perceived support of PKK terrorists after 2003/2004, Turkey's relations with the KRG are nearing full circle, returning to the period during the early and mid 1990s when *Turkish troops fought together with Kurdish Peshmerga against the PKK in northern Iraq *and Barzani and Talabani were regularly received by senior Turkish officials in Ankara.



That's exactly what is happening again after USA left Iraq.
We'll continue to invest in KRG and build-up the oil-infrastructure there under some premises.
But "independence" is not in the cards.

And Syria is another issue.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Delusions of grandeur for sure.



No "delusion of grandeur" is bigger than the US thinking the Iraqis would "greet  the US with flowers".

In comparison to Iraq/Syria Turkey looks grandeur for sure.
In school the small kids don't push around the big kids.

Google Public Data Explorer


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

ekrem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Delusions of grandeur for sure.
> ...



Like i said, your leash is as long as the U.S. allows it to be. Don't get too far ahead of yourself with those delusions. Just stop trying to exterminate the Kurds. They're just human beings asking for Freedom.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> your leash is as long as the U.S. allows it to be.



There's interdependence. 
If there's something we don't like we'll let you know.

US. troop ships were waiting offshore and out of sight of the Turkish port of Iskenderun. 
60.000 US troops wanted to use Turkish territory to invade Iraq. 
We said no and the ships were re-routed to the Southern front.
CNN.com - Turkey rejects U.S. troop proposal - Mar. 1, 2003
THREATS AND RESPONSES: ANKARA; TURKISH DEPUTIES REFUSE TO ACCEPT AMERICAN TROOPS - New York Times

When we were in UNSC as rotarary member we voted against the US's resolution to escalate sanctions against Iran.
Brazil, Turkey vote against UN Security Council draft resolution on Iran sanctions


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

ekrem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > your leash is as long as the U.S. allows it to be.
> ...



Your current economic and military might is a U.S. creation. You're nothing without the U.S. And you shouldn't forget that. Your leash is only so long. You mess up, and it will be yanked tightly. And then you'll be placed out in the dog house. You just do as you're told, and things should be fine. Too much bluster and hubris, and you'll have to be smacked down. Just remember that.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Your current economic and military might is a U.S. creation.  You're nothing without the U.S.



Yeah, exactly.

USAID AllNet | Home









paulitician said:


> And then you'll be placed out in the dog house. You just do as you're told, and things should be fine.
> Too much bluster and hubris, and you'll have to be smacked down.



You can assemble your "Team USA" together with "High_Gravity" and "kirkuki" and try to "smack us down" and "put us into dog house".

You're an even bigger idiot than I thought you were.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

ekrem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Your current economic and military might is a U.S. creation.  You're nothing without the U.S.
> ...



I don't advocate slapping anyone down. I'm actually against aggressive Foreign Interventionism. But if Turkey gets out of line, they will be slapped down. It is what it is. Personally, I wish my country would stop blowing American Taxpayer cash on your country and many others. But you should realize that your Nation would be nothing without the U.S. Turkey owes much of its economic and military might to the U.S. They couldn't have achieved it on their own. 

But like i said, i'm against the whole buying friends thing. We simply bought Turkey's 'friendship.' We've done that to gain most of our 'friends' around the world. It's our Foreign Policy in a nutshell. And to be honest, Turkey and many others just haven't been good friends. And if you have to buy your friend, they're not really your friend. So in my opinion, to Hell with Turkey. Our Taxpayers shouldn't be forced to give them another penny. I feel even stronger about that, after observing what they've done to the Kurdish People. That's just how i feel anyway. But never forget, Turkey owes an awful lot to the U.S. And as long as they behave, their leash will remain a fairly long one.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> So in my opinion, to Hell with Turkey. Our Taxpayers shouldn't be forced to give them another penny.



How about you make something productive out of yourself?
You'll help the US repaying its debt it took from world, including Turkey.
http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/data-chart-center/tic/Documents/mfh.txt

Now piss off into your conspiracy-threads and stop talking bullshit to me on issues you have no fucking clue about.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

ekrem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > So in my opinion, to Hell with Turkey. Our Taxpayers shouldn't be forced to give them another penny.
> ...



Hey, you want be stubborn and delusional, than so be it. But Turkey does owe its economic and military rise to the U.S. And like i said earlier, we simply bought their 'friendship.' Just like we've done with so many other of our so-called 'friends' around the world. And truthfully, Turkey has been a shitty friend. And the same can be said about many of our other friends too. 

I do not support Aid to Turkey in any fashion. But i'm not just singling Turkey out. I feel that way about most Foreign Aid we're forced to pay for. And don't delude yourself, we can yank that leash in anytime we choose. Just look around the World and see for yourself if you don't believe me. It can be, and is often done. In the end, we do pull the strings. That's just the reality.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> And truthfully, Turkey has been a shitty friend


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

ekrem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > And truthfully, Turkey has been a shitty friend



U.S. Taxpayers have been forced to give massive amounts of cash to Turkey for several decades. Has it been money well spent? I would have to say no. What has Turkey really ever done for American Citizens? This is why our 'Buying Friends' Foreign Policy needs to end. Turkey is not a good friend. If you have to buy your friend, they're really not a friend. It is what it is.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 26, 2012)

We have a US air base in Turkey, do we not?


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



We faced nuclear destruction from the Soviets during Cuban missile-crisis (Jupiter). 

During Cold-War NATO's Southern High Command of Land Forces consisted of 39 Battle Tank Divisions.
Turkey provided 18 divisions within those 39 for Soviet containment and in worst-case scenario for deployment on battlefield.
Both our Navy and Airforce were tasked (together with Italians and Greeks) with the protection of what today is called the USA's "6th fleet" from Soviet bombers. The "6th fleet" was stationed in the Mediterranean and had nuclear strike capability.

For every Dollar the US gave NATO-countries during Cold-War, the countries spent themselves even more Dollars from their own economy to help USA contain Soviets.

Video is produced* by the Bundeswehr* (German Army) during the founding years of the Bundeswehr. 
The scenery is joined Italian-Greek-Turkish war-games in Turkey where Bundeswehr visited as inspector.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXoAlrtvQnA]Die Türkei - Wächter am Bosporus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Jul 26, 2012)

ekrem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



Like i said, i'm over our stupid & costly 'Buying Friends' Foreign Policy. Turkey is our friend sometimes, and our enemy other times. Just like many of our other so-called 'friends.' Turkey wouldn't have a leg to stand on if not for our massive American Taxpayer cash. And one day, that may backfire on us. Just like it has many many times in the past. But all that has nothing to do with the Kurdish Genocide Turkey has carried out. For that alone, we shouldn't give them one more American Tax Dollar.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> For that alone, we shouldn't give them one more American Tax Dollar.



Before you give us "American tax dollar" you think you're giving us, give us our money back:
http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/data-chart-center/tic/Documents/mfh.txt


Now piss off you ungrateful asshole.
Cuban missile crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Battle of the Ch'ongch'on River - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem (Jul 26, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> We have a US air base in Turkey, do we not?



Turkey receives 4,5* million* Dollar from USA in 2012.
It's for multinational peacekeeping missions.
ForeignAssistance.gov
That amount of money is probably enough to pay the bill for some hours of Istanbul's electricity consumption.

The USA is in debt to us with 26 *billion* $ as of May 2012.
http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/data-chart-center/tic/Documents/mfh.txt

High time to stop bullshitting in Internet like Rick-Perry did in presidential-debate.
Debts have interests payments.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2012)

ekrem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Your current economic and military might is a U.S. creation.  You're nothing without the U.S.
> ...



You sound like a scared little faggot.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

*New Syrian Kurdistan has been established as we speak   and seems we have found a new route for our oil bypassing anything 'turkish' *





US gov' : it is time to stop supporting genocidal turks and free north kurdistan from turkish fascist occupation ./


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> *New Syrian Kurdistan has been established as we speak  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Go Kurdistan Go!


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

bad boy bad boy what you gonna do ? what you gonna do when we come for you ? 

today Demo in Kobani


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

*syrian kurdistan holds it first football match*


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 27, 2012)

ekrem said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Erdogan can say all he wants.
> ...



Keep dreaming.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

*Syrian Kurdish Official: Now Kurds are in Charge of their Fate*





ERBIL, Kurdistan Region -- Following the liberation of a number of towns in Syrian Kurdistan, a senior official says who controls the areas it is not as important as the fact that now Kurds are in charge.

The remarks come after reports that forces loyal to the Democratic Union Party (PYD) are controlling the Kurdish areas taken over from President Bashar al-Assad&#8217;s forces.

The PYD is close to the Kurdistan Workers&#8217; Party (PKK) that has been fighting the Turkish state for three decades, demanding Kurdish rights.

Nuri Brimo, a senior official from the Kurdish Democratic Party of Syria, told Rudaw that what should matter to Kurds at this stage is unity, saying that the Syrian army, opposition forces and neighboring Turkey all oppose Kurdish rights in Syria.

Rudaw in English....The Happening: Latest News and Multimedia about Kurdistan, Iraq and the World - Syrian Kurdish Official: Now Kurds are in Charge of their Fate


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2012)

The Kurds are running the shop over there, fuck Iran, fuck Syria, fuck Iraq and fuck Turkey!


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

Indeed dear gravity you deserve all Kurdish people's respect , I hope US gov thought the same about a kurdish state though 

This is a gift to mr faggie fag ekrem, btw I love this rick guy 
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=AU#/watch?v=nDBTut1nIrY


----------



## paulitician (Jul 27, 2012)

ekrem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > For that alone, we shouldn't give them one more American Tax Dollar.
> ...



Yeah, you're very delusional. I can see this conversation will never go anywhere. So let me be more blunt, Turkey wouldn't be shit without the massive amount of American Taxpayer cash that has poured in over several decades. You may not like what i'm saying, but is reality. Your Nation is on a leash, and the U.S. is the master holding it. Your World could come crashing down anytime the U.S. chooses. They pull all the strings on this Earth. And you would be wise to remember that. Now stop massacring the Kurds for God's sake. WTF's wrong with you people?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> Indeed dear gravity you deserve all Kurdish people's respect , I hope US gov thought the same about a kurdish state though
> 
> This is a gift to mr faggie fag ekrem, btw I love this rick guy
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.



Whether the US government wants it or not the Kurds just need to take it, the governments in that part of the world are assholes so the Kurds will have to be vigilant to get what they want.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2012)

paulitician said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



The goat fucker ekrem has this lust for wanting to massacre and subjugate the Kurds and Armenians and its very, very sick.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 27, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



Yeah, it's just too bad American Taxpayers are forced to fund it. To Hell with Turkey.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^ agreed i wish there was more awareness amongst Americans as to what their tax goes towards in turkey ..


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> ^^^ agreed i wish there was more awareness amongst Americans as to what their tax goes towards in turkey ..



American tax dollars fund hoodlum third world shit holes all over that area like Egypt, Pakistan, Lebanon, the Palestinian territories etc. not just Turkey, the Kurds are one people in that area I wouldn't mind helping out.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

we fought side by side of the US army and not a single US marine was killed in kurdistan  .

but we have enuff oil so we can take care of most expense, we just want a US base in kurdistan god damn it


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

demo in western (syrian) kurdistan


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> we fought side by side of the US army and not a single US marine was killed in kurdistan  .
> 
> but we have enuff oil so we can take care of most expense, we just want a US base in kurdistan god damn it



I wouldn't mind a US Base in Kurdistan but Baghdad would have thrown a hissy fit.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 27, 2012)

so what let them , we just want our regions protected while they always want to to occupy our lands.

they have oil we have oil, they are pro iran we are pro west, which is better really ?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> so what let them , we just want our regions protected while they always want to to occupy our lands.
> 
> they have oil we have oil, they are pro iran we are pro west, which is better really ?



Look Kurdistan is the best place in the region besides Israel, the Kurds are a good people, very American friendly and frankly I think they are the only people in that area with any kind of sense. If Iraq was a mostly Kurdish country it would be flourishing, not getting blown the fuck up with explosives.


----------



## mememe (Jul 27, 2012)

A taste of things to come:

Kurdish "revolutionaries" in Syria offered Turkey their help in hunting down Kurdistan Workers Party in exchange for Turkey helping "revolutionaries" with weapons and military support.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 28, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> The goat fucker ekrem has this lust for wanting to massacre and subjugate the Kurds and Armenians and its very, very sick.



that is what kurds put up with in turkey , they have killed us over and over, destroyed 3000 villages , genocide of Dersim , and yet the West wants kurds to stay part of turkey !!?? , but they think turks are angels its us who are separatists . why the US supported Sudan two state solution why it cant do the same for 40 million kurds ? there are nations with population of 100,000 for hells sake !.

i am telling you, you cant live with turks , bcoz they want you to be a turk and forget your mother tongue and be assimilated , turks think they are the chosen one and kurds are there to serve them, basically what the blacks went thru in the 40s is what kurds go thru in turkey in 2012 only times by 10.

turks are taught in schools to be racist , their media , everything is turkey is to be racist and hate kurds , so of course they all turn out to be freaks like ekrem.

6 months ago Wan city a kurdish city had bad earthquakes and 1000s died all turks did was send in rocks with turkish flags !!? the international aid sent to the city never got to them, the mayor of Wan revealed not a single dollar was sent to the city , turks stolen them all, Barzani south kurdsitan region president donated $5mill all gone!.

if you are a kurd stopped at a checkpoint and speak kurdish you will be beaten.

a kurdish doctor who has canadian citizenship named "kurdistan" was detained in istanpoo for 3 days bcoz of his name and he was not even a kurd from north kurdistan he was from south, thank god now we have our own airports and we do not have to pass thru racist turkey.

watch this guy and his brothel workers
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IOzKpuTX4Y&feature=player_embedded]Mr. Adnan Oktar's response to Barzani's message - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 28, 2012)

^^ source !


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 28, 2012)

*Crisis in Syria emboldens country's Kurds*
BBC News - Crisis in Syria emboldens country's Kurds


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 28, 2012)

"kurds did not knee for Holako, and will not knee for any dictator"


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 28, 2012)

turks know kurds will become a regional superpower bcoz we are about to get access to the sea via western kurdistan


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 28, 2012)

The Turk took their nationalism and taught it to their Muslim nation, the Arab did the same

But when it came to the Kurds they told them not to speak of Kurdish nationality but to follow the Quran


----------



## mememe (Jul 28, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> turks know kurds will become a regional superpower bcoz we are about to get access to the sea via western kurdistan



kirkuki,

don't get carried away... 

access to the sea does not make a geopolitical subject, yet along a "superpower".


If you are honest in your patriotism, you should pray Kurds would be allowed time long enough to enjoy at least few years of peaceful life...


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 28, 2012)

* Turkish writer Genghis Chandar response to Davutoglu:*






- In northern Syria, the number of Kurds are more than the population of Bahrain and they have the right of establishing a state of their own, their area is ten times as Bahrain.

- Abdel Basset saeda is representing himself only, and does not represent the Kurds, him in the Syrian National Council is like the 75 kurdish parliamentary's in the Erdogan party who have no roles.

- If you are not afraid of a second Kurdistan in Syria, then why you made an emergency security meeting and threatened to intervene militarily , and why will you meet Barzani to talk about the Kurdish situation in Syria.

- Turkey has to mitigate the hostility towards the Kurds. &#8236;


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 28, 2012)

Natanyaho to Erdogan "you shall not kill kurds and armenians"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_g7sFgY4aU&feature=player_embedded]Benjamin Netanyahu to Erdogan - "Thou shalt not kill Kurds and Armenians" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 29, 2012)

burying a martyr killed by assad artillery


----------



## paulitician (Jul 29, 2012)

Hopefully, the Kurds won't have to go this alone. The International Community needs to step up. The Kurdish Genocide has gone on for far too long. Time to slap the Arabs, Turks, and Persians down. The Genocide must end.


----------



## mememe (Jul 29, 2012)

paulitician said:


> The International Community .



Do you by any chance mean International Community that perpetrated "velvet genocide" of former Soviet citizens/Russians, mass murder of Serbs, Afghanis, Iraqis, Libyans and now is murdering Syrians?!


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 29, 2012)

yes we need the west to say the least ! we are never anti western so why dont we get the support ? 

actually we dont hate no one its always others killing and genociding us, we always defend ourself and never attack anyone .


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. I THINK USA SHOULD GET BEHIND THE KURDS AND SUPPORT THEM IN EVERY WAY AND NOW!
2. Why we haven't yet is just plain stupid.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## mememe (Jul 29, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. I THINK USA SHOULD GET BEHIND THE KURDS



Why?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry bout that,





mememe said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



1. Well for one, *I THINK*!!!!
2. But really, The Kurds deserve more than what they are getting.
3. Being killed all the time for just being there, is crazy, and really must stop.
4. I honestly don't know much about the Kurds, they are more than likely fucking Muslims, which I don't give a flying fuck about, to be honest.
5. But they are being slaughtered for no good reason, and I won't stand by and allow it, and be complicit to it!
6 All you other folks who know about this better speak up and say something, or its all on you!
7. Remember what happened to *Joe Paterno*.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 30, 2012)

basically after the fall of the Ottoman empire according to the "treaty of sevres" kurds were suppose to have their own country on the land that is their ancestors. but instead the british and french divided kurdistan into pieces giving the biggest chunk to turkey then iran iraq and syria , we got fucked on the deal everyone got a state of their own except us mind you kurds are around 40 million in the world





http://www.kurd.org/doc/OLeary_SLIDES.pdf


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 30, 2012)

*Qamishlo demo - a Syrian Kurd holding the map of "great kurdistan map"*


----------



## mememe (Jul 30, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Well for one, *I THINK*!!!!
> 2. But really, The Kurds deserve more than what they are getting.
> 3. Being killed all the time for just being there, is crazy, and really must stop.
> 4. I honestly don't know much about the Kurds, they are more than likely fucking Muslims, which I don't give a flying fuck about, to be honest.
> ...



I was not questioning Kurds.

I was asking, WHY do you think the US should stick its nose in other nations INTERNAL business?


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 30, 2012)

US has never ever supported kurds against iran turkey and syria, only in iraq due to our vast oil reserves which is sad if you asked me, what about the other parts of occupied kurdistan in turkey and iran ? arent they humans and oppressed too !!


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry bout that,




mememe said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Well for one, *I THINK*!!!!
> ...






1. I dislike*Oppression*.
2. I believe people need to be *FREE*!!!!
3. Let *FREEDOM RING* in Kurdistan.
4. But can we call it something better than Kurdistan????
5. Lets work on that name first!
6. The people are called Kurds, why does the name of the country sound like them?
7. I want to call it a Biblical name, *NOAH*
8. And lets give them a port in the Mediterranean Sea!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 30, 2012)

yes an access to med sea is essential for a future pro western state of kurdistan , the name has been that way for centuries and it has grown into every single Kurdish mind , so it is hard to change it, the main issue is the lands are occupied the name is not an issue here.


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 30, 2012)

An amazing up lifting English poem about Kurdistan at Kurdish Youth Festival in Dallas - YouTube!


----------



## mememe (Jul 30, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. I dislike*Oppression*.
> 2. I believe people need to be *FREE*!!!!
> 3. Let *FREEDOM RING* in Kurdistan.
> 4. But can we call it something better than Kurdistan????
> ...



I understand your personal feelings towards "freedom" and the rest; but your notion that any nation deserves more then it has is fundamentally wrong.
Each nation deserves the government that has it over the barrel. 

That aside, why do you think the US has to do anything on behalf of Kurds?
If in your mind the US stands for freedom, equality and other liberal bollox, why not start with US: why not give Lakota Indians their freedom together with their lands?


----------



## kirkuki (Jul 30, 2012)

Senior US official emphasizes Syrian opposition needs to be inclusive and give a voice to the Kurds. #Syria #US #TwitterKurds


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry bout that,





kirkuki said:


> yes an access to med sea is essential for a future pro western state of kurdistan , the name has been that way for centuries and it has grown into every single Kurdish mind , so it is hard to change it, the main issue is the lands are occupied the name is not an issue here.





1. God love ya, but no, that name won't work, its got to be more Biblical, in order to get some momentum, its just plain facts Kirk, can I call you Kirk???.
2. Listen to this, here is your people talking, "We are the Kurds of Noah!"
3. That has a certain pop to it, says you guys are Bible based and believing, in God, and in so doing this, us Americans will more likely open a deaf ear up to your plight.
4. Think of the *Big Picture*, America is a Christian Nation, and you people of the Kurds, are not all that important to us, if you were trying to start a Nation by the name of *Noah*, you would naturally get our support.
5. So un-ingrain that unpopular name, and attach your people to this New and Better name, ....*NOAH*.
6. It will be the best thing you ever did, its Brilliant!!!.
7. Noah is a name that will grow on you and your New Nation, lets do it!!!
8. Let Freedom Ring!!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 1, 2012)

its not that easy dear, 40,000,000 pro west kurds have been calling it kurdistan for 3000 years , it was Curdistan first so the name is old and ancinet cant be changed that easily... we have shown enuff support to west and how pro west we are, in the whole ME we are are the only pro west people who do not yet have a recognized state, and i dont see anyone changing the name of their state to get the west's support !? give me an example please dear !

Kurdistan will be the only name for a future kurdish state and it will be unlikely 40million kurds would just accept anyone name, not that there is anything wrong with the name of "Noah".


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry bout that,





kirkuki said:


> its not that easy dear, 40,000,000 pro west kurds have been calling it kurdistan for 3000 years , it was Curdistan first so the name is old and ancient cant be changed that easily... we have shown enuff support to west and how pro west we are, in the whole ME we are are the only pro west people who do not yet have a recognized state, and i don't see anyone changing the name of their state to get the west's support !? give me an example please dear !
> 
> Kurdistan will be the only name for a future kurdish state and it will be unlikely 40million kurds would just accept anyone name, not that there is anything wrong with the name of "Noah".





1. God love ya dear, and your soon to be born, *New Nation*, needs my help.
2. And I am helping, I am sending information that will enable you and your people to declare *FREEDOM*, and to be set *FREE*.
3. It is my will to help you, and your Nation, and its important that you listen to me.
4. Look here, I am an *American*, not a *United Statesian* your people have to separate yourselves as a people from the land and or Nation  you govern and have diplomatic ties to other Nations.
5. Your people are not far from the area of land that Noah landed the Ark  on, being Mount Ararat, after the flood, so it just goes to reason, and makes perfect sense that your people stake claim to Noah, as that would make your people immediately recognized through out the world.
6. Your people and Nation would have a immediate platform to *Nation Build* claiming that you're the people of Noah, and its doesn't matter if Mount Ararat isn't in your jurisdiction.
7. I'm only trying to help, and I will pray to The Lord My God in Heaven, that your people will follow me in this, and have my Gods blessing to lead you out of this bondage and into *FREEDOM* for which your people muchly deserve.
8. If this does not take hold, or comes to naught,  this *New Name*, then its not supposed too, don't you worry, but if it is of My Lord and God, then you and your people would be foolish to fight against it.
9. But it is the only way I can see your Nation ever getting started.
10. Choose wisely.
11. The Republic of Noah.
12. Its whats best, I am doing the best I can to guide you and your people into *FREEDOM*.
13. And the first bill of rights of your new constitution would have to be, *Freedom of Religion*, meaning your people would have to accept Christians in every form of governance, and as a Religion.
14. Having researched your area of land, you do indeed occupy the *Land of Noah*.
15. This is a *No-Brainer* as they say here in America!
16. You and your people are *The People of Noah* Noahians, and citizens of The Land of Noah, *The Republic of Noah*.
17. You will be the First President, I Christen thee *President of The Republic of Noah*.
18. Then we develop Mount Ararat to make it a religious tourist attraction, to get the much needed good will through out the world, and help with tourism to your *New Nation*.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 2, 2012)

yes the ark of Noah indeed landed in Mount Ararat which is the northern Kurdistan currently under turkish occupation.

i recommend you to join our forum to discuss this further my deary if you wish !!

Roj Bash Kurdistan


----------



## mememe (Aug 2, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> yes the ark of Noah indeed landed in Mount Ararat which is the northern Kurdistan currently under turkish occupation.



Funny thing: Armenians consider it part of *Armenia *currently under Turkish occupation...


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 2, 2012)

oh do they ? i was not aware of that dear.


----------



## mememe (Aug 2, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> oh do they ? i was not aware of that dear.



I think you are not aware of lots of things...


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 2, 2012)

mememe said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> > oh do they ? i was not aware of that dear.
> ...



like ?


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 2, 2012)

mememe

btw , are you Armenian ?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. Your people are a people without a focal point.
2. Thats what I gathered from going and taking a look at that site.
3. *The Republic of Noah* may be the answer.
4. And there could be a problem with the many factions within the Kurds.
5. No real leaders to lead everyone, is what I gathered.
6. This people should form this nation as a Christian/Jewish Nation.
7. And have others rule it at first, then bring in a non-ruling Islamic Party that can never rule, just have senators.
8. Otherwise I don't see anything good from from the Kurdish people.
9. Surely there is Christian or Jewish Kurdish groups there willing to help start the whole *Nation Building* process.
10. I hope this helps you understand.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## mememe (Aug 2, 2012)

kirkuki said:


> mememe
> 
> btw , are you Armenian ?



No, I am not Armenian, but I lived there for a while...


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have Armenian and English heritage, but I dont consider myself Armenian or English. I am an American and a New Zealander first. Though historically Turkey was controlled by the Hittite, Persian, Greek, Assyrian and Roman Empires for 3000+ years; the Ottomans held it from the 15th century i.e. only 500 or so years. So Kurds, Assyrians, Iranians, Greeks and Armenians have just as much if not more rights to be there than 'Turks'.


----------



## mememe (Aug 3, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> historically *Turkey *was controlled by the Hittite, Persian, Greek, Assyrian and Roman Empires for 3000+ years;



 A new word in history?


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 3, 2012)

mememe said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > historically *Turkey *was controlled by the Hittite, Persian, Greek, Assyrian and Roman Empires for 3000+ years;
> ...


The territory of modern day Turkey i.e. Anatolia.


----------



## mememe (Aug 3, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



Ah, -- the *TERRITORY*!!!!!

Well, it doesn't mean "Turkey"! Let's not be that loose with definitions.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 3, 2012)

mememe said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...


It isn't lose with definitions, for the same reason the United States of America refers to the territorial holdings of the United States of America.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry bout that,



1. Thats what I mean, arguing over terms and definitions of *words*, which I think all Kurds do.
2. Let it go people, its not important, see the *Big Picture*.
3. The Republic of Noah.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## paulitician (Aug 3, 2012)

The Turks, Arabs, and Persians have been trying to kill the Kurds off for Centuries. They have failed in that endeavor. Time to give the Kurds a Homeland.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry bout that,





paulitician said:


> The Turks, Arabs, and Persians have been trying to kill the Kurds off for Centuries. They have failed in that endeavor. Time to give the Kurds a Homeland.





1. Give?
2. They need declare it.
3. With a, *Declaration of State Hood*.
4. Choose wisely on what to call it.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## mememe (Aug 3, 2012)

hipeter924 said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



Turkey is a NAME of a STATE. On the territory where Turkey now stands there were quite few other states prior.

United states is also the name of a state. It came about at a particular time. But just because it is there NOW you can not refer to the territory US currently occupy as the "United States" when referring to the 14-th century for example!


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. Turkey is a State, United States is a this or that, why do Kurds always want to remind others about the subtle nuances of words, look at the *BIG PICTURE* here, and stop analyzing every word thats being said or spoken.
2. Peoples ideals about what a word is, or means isn't half as important as trying to get along with each other, so why argue about which words mean what and how they reflect on many centuries ago, or now, or futuristic.
3. Relax about words
4. I can imagine all the stupid murders going on amongst the Kurds, over some stupid miss-understanding about one goofy word!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 4, 2012)

kurds do not need home they already live on their ancestral lands despite all the genocides done towards them.

we cant just declare our state we need a modern army to protect us first 

btw i love this pic of Obama taken while talking to Erdogan few days ago , what you think it means i know what it means


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry bout that,





kirkuki said:


> kurds do not need home they already live on their ancestral lands despite all the genocides done towards them.
> 
> we cant just declare our state we need a modern army to protect us first
> 
> btw i love this pic of Obama taken while talking to Erdogan few days ago , what you think it means i know what it means





1. Who is Erdrogan?
2. I think this picture says, 'Obama some what likes baseball'.
3. I couldn't imagine what else you may think it means.
4. Lemme get into your head and imagine for a second, Obama is saying in the back of his mind while holding this bat, "Listen Erdogan, you had better do what I say or I'm coming over there and bash your head in with this here bat!"
5. Lets don't get lost in the peoples meanings in words, or why your understanding of a word may be some what off from my understanding.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 4, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erdogan is the turkish PM , and i agree with your 4th option , that is exactly it


----------



## kirkuki (Aug 4, 2012)

President Obama Pardons Turkey


----------



## agirnak (Sep 4, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Is your ultimate goal the creation of a Kurdish state including the Kurdish areas of Iraq, Turkey, Syria and Iran? And if so, do you think Kurds from all these areas still have enough in common to form a coherent state?




Majority of the Kurds in Turkey does not see the ultimate goal as a state independent from Turkey(this is for the Northern Kurdistan). Generaly the opinion is that staying in union with Turks would be more benefitial rather than seperating. Even the leader of PKK, Abdullah Öcalan claimed that the ultimate goal is autonomy in Turkey. However if the rights Kurds are demanding are not given, gaining complete indepence is seen as the only solution. 

I think Kurds have definetly enough in common to form a coherent state, because it is obvious that there is more in common than with the people Kurds are currently forming a coherent states.


----------



## agirnak (Sep 4, 2012)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 3. *The Republic of Noah* may be the answer.
> ...





"Republic of Meds" may be another option? So, it could also be historicly true. I think it is mentioned in some religious books, too.


----------



## agirnak (Sep 4, 2012)

mememe said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Well for one, *I THINK*!!!!
> ...




Well, it might be right to stick its nose sometimes, especialy when one of the sides claims that there is inequity. It is kind of similar to what a cop or judge does when a criminal causes to injustice by involving in a crime. 

And I think US has been doing very well in this job for a while now.. Of course it can be said that it was more like a corrupted police, however there is the experience and so US holds in hand..



Hope there won't be any need for such things and the whole thing resolves peacefuly from now on.


----------

